# KHE Bar-Bados Pro green - Kaufen - Ja? Nein?



## Ghost7500 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,

will mir das Bar-Bados Pro von KHE kaufen....wills bloß zum Spaß haben, bissl im Bikepark rumflitzen...ich fahr bisher n Allmountain und fahr CC und wollt ma BMX ausprobieren, kenn mich bei den Bikes aber noch gar nicht aus...habt ihr mir ein paar Tipps oder Empfehlungen, was gut is fürn Einstieg, oder wie ihr das hier findet?!

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Liebe Grüße,

Janine


----------



## RISE (18. Oktober 2009)

Für den Preis würd ich eher das WTP Envy nehmen. Einerseits weils mir so besser gefällt, andererseits, weil ich keine Lust auf einen brechenden Lenker/Vorbau hätte, der beim KHE früheroder später auf dich zukäme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

